# Noxious Weed in Northern Idaho?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This is trying to take over a semi wooded area where we used to keep horses. Anyone recognize it? I looked on an Idaho noxious weed site but couldn't identify it. It's knee high to me and I'm 5'8", if that helps.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Nummy nettles, I think.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes! Wear some rubber gloves and gather a big batch to steam + eat.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Nettles.

I was always taught it means the soil is perfect.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I've always been told it means good soil too. Yes, they're nettles and the tops are just right for the picking! Blanch & freeze for fresh tasting nettles all year, dehydrate for tea when you're feeling dragged down. Good score you found.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also have a nettle bath as a spring "pick-me-up" Boil some water, shove in a handful of nettle tops and leave it to set for about 15 mins - then pour the water into the bath


----------

